# Please help: How to safely remove center channel speaker grille?



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

Searched to no avail. I'm trying to remove the center speaker grille (pioneer system) so that I could try to stick my EZ-pass tag in there next to the speaker. I don't want to pull on it the wrong way and bend the grille.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

If your talking about the spot where the speaker is located on the dash, then all you need to get is some of those plastic trim removal tools. It should pry that out of the dash. Even if its not in the dash, those plastic tools will get just about anything disengaged from the panels.


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

cool, thanks for the tip


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

robo_robb said:


> cool, thanks for the tip


No problem at all. Those plastic tools won't gouge the interior. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

